# Mouth Warts?



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone have experience with this? I've done only Internet research, but this is what it's pointing me to.

My dog has developed a couple of small white pimple-like bumps on his lower lip. They do not appear to cause discomfort or get in the way of his eating, etc. I've noticed them for about a week.

Here are a couple of photos:

http://i54.tinypic.com/1fxzyw.jpg

http://i51.tinypic.com/avjwuc.jpg

If you've dealt with this, were you able to treat it?

Was planning to give the vet a call tomorrow, but I figured I'd ask people on this forum.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks kinda like puppy warts which we took care of with just adding 1500mg vitamin C daily for a week and they went away. Maybe try that and see if it helps.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

1,500mg pills? And does it matter the size of the dog? My dog weighs about 60 pounds.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We were supplementing our Dane puppy at the time, maybe 6-8 months old probably close to 60-70 pounds. Vitamin C is a safe thing to supplement with because any excess will just be passed through the urine. Your dog wouldn't ever OD from it.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

FYI: These went away on their own within a couple of weeks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jack Monzon said:


> FYI: These went away on their own within a couple of weeks.


That's usually the case with mouth warts but when they don't go away on their own (like in our case) supplementing with vitamin c did the trick.


----------

